# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Early warning on TFSA downtime

## Dave A

TFSA will be undergoing a fairly significant software upgrade this coming Saturday morning (21st July 2013). 

Despite a fair amount of testing and planning over the past couple of weeks, there's going to be some downtime  :Frown:  
Hopefully downtime will be just a couple of hours for the main forum functionality itself, but look, feel and other custom stuff might take a bit longer to return to normal. 

So be warned - this could be a bit like seeing your girlfriend without make-up for the first time, and in the middle of an epileptic fit if you happen to pass by while the drama is happening.

----------

Citizen X (20-Jul-13), Mike C (18-Jul-13)

----------


## IanF

Oh well good excuse to sleep late.
Good luck with this any software upgrade has it challenges.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave A

So far so good. Core product upgraded and functionality restored.

We should be good to go for normal forum usage.

----------

Citizen X (20-Jul-13), IanF (20-Jul-13), wynn (22-Jul-13)

----------


## Mike C

All looking good!  Well done.

----------


## Chrisjan B

I assume the Tapatalk plugin also went well....

----------


## Dave A

It would seem so. You've managed to post via Tapatalk since the upgrade :Smile:

----------


## Chrisjan B

Sharp, DaveA!

----------


## ians

It works, but there is a message which indicates your API has expired.

----------


## ians

Tapatalk or tapatalk 2 or hd, suggestions? Have tapatalk and just downloaded Tapatalk 2 but haven't registered yet

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Tapatalk or tapatalk 2 or hd, suggestions? Have tapatalk and just downloaded Tapatalk 2 but haven't registered yet


I am using tapatalk 2 for android and it works perfectly. In fact, this post was done on tapatalk.

----------


## ians

I am also posting using tapatalk and have just downloaded tapatalk 2, I was wondering if I should rather downloaded tapatalk hd instead

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I am also posting using tapatalk and have just downloaded tapatalk 2, I was wondering if I should rather downloaded tapatalk hd instead


Tapatalk HD is designed for tablets, whereas Tapatalk 2 is for phones.

----------


## Chrisjan B

You can also download Tapatalk beta - it works well for me on phone and tablet, there may be niggles but stable enough...

----------


## Dave A

> It works, but there is a message which indicates your API has expired.


May I assume it's your API that has expired?
i.e. No-one else is getting this error message?

----------


## ians

Dave, the tab indicates 

Notice 

Tapatalk  API is expired. If you're the admin of this community please update Tapaptalk to the latest version. Thank you 

By the way Dave this notice is on an Apple product (ipad mini) need I say more.

It seems to work fine, just every time I log on this notice appears.

----------


## Chrisjan B

I don't get it on my phone and tablets anymore. Android.... 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Dave A

Wiki and bridge upgrade: complete
Facebook like button in IE problem: fixed

Things still to do:
Chatbox (for the chess players): coming soon.
Check Tapatalk API
Debug Mobile skin Article link error in grid menu

Anyone noticing any bugs or got any suggestions to make?

----------


## pmbguy

> Chatbox (for the chess players): coming soon.


You are a good man Dave A

When it is up and running I would like to challenge IMHO, don’t get scared yet IMHO haha ha haha

----------


## ghostwriter

> You are a good man Dave A
> 
> When it is up and running I would like to challenge IMHO, don’t get scared yet IMHO haha ha haha


who plays chess?

----------


## pmbguy

Make time for your mind, or mind you, I dont mind

----------


## Dave A

Read Chess anyone and you'll get an idea why I thought adding a chat box on a forum site might have a use after all.

----------


## Dave S

> Read Chess anyone and you'll get an idea why I thought adding a chat box on a forum site might have a use after all.


And the chess players out there appreciate it, thanks Dave. (Just haven't had the time to get to a game yet)

----------


## wynn

What about a daily sudoku that has a timer to see who completes quickest that way no one has to bother anyone else an the top name is the 'dogs balls'.

----------

